# Vicariously we live while the whole world dies.



## Altmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Finnish student kills at least 10 in vocational school shooting

Mods don't move this to the debating hall, I have no access to that.

Discuss.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 24, 2008)

Who shoots up a _business skills_ exam?


----------



## Altmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Iono, a rigid commie?


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

I never understood these school shooting things. I mean, if you kill a person or two for some actual reason, that's comprehensible. But randomly gunning down a bunch of fellow students and then killing yourself for no apparent reason whatsoever... I mean, _what is that_?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 24, 2008)

it's people like these who give misanthropes a bad name. ]:

in all seriousness, it's a shame about the shooting. a completely pointless act which has caused misery for a damn lot of people.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 24, 2008)

Why do these keep happening lately, Christ.
It's the first time I've heard of Finland on the news too.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah. my dad told me about this. It's a terrible shame that people decide to do this sort of thing. Man is born to die, but at least let him live life to the best he can before killing him.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Why do these keep happening lately, Christ.
> It's the first time I've heard of Finland on the news too.


they had a shooting there like 10 months ago

I wtfed then and I wtf now


----------



## Nope (Sep 24, 2008)

I heard of it yesterday.

He had planned it for 6 years, in a letter he wrote that he hated humanity and wished he didn't exist or something like that :/ And then after the shooting he put the school on fire, idiot.

And then shoot himself. Double idiot.

He killed 9 pupils and one teacher, I feel sorry for their families :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 24, 2008)

Only 9? This is a man who "Hates Humanity" And plans this for 6 years,

and he only killed 9? Triple idiot.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

Kai said:


> Only 9? This is a man who "Hates Humanity" And plans this for 6 years,
> 
> and he only killed 9? Triple idiot.


I frown upon you.


----------



## Nope (Sep 24, 2008)

Kai said:


> Only 9? This is a man who "Hates Humanity" And plans this for 6 years,
> 
> and he only killed 9? Triple idiot.


10, 9 pupils and one teacher. Plus himself, which makes it 11.

Also quote on what the letter said: "I hate the human race, I hate mankind, I hate the whole    world and I want to kill as many people as possible."

Quadruple idiot.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys, guys.
He clearly had a condition, he wasn't just some dumbfuck.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Guys, guys.
> He clearly had a condition, he wasn't just some dumbfuck.


Well, yes, but even people with conditions tend to have some kind of internal logic or reasoning, however twisted.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Guys, guys.
> He clearly had a condition, he wasn't just some dumbfuck.


i'm pretty sure lots of people have mental stability conditions and not all of them end up shooting people


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 24, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Well, yes, but even people with conditions tend to have some kind of internal logic or reasoning, however twisted.


Of course, the thing is some people in this thread are saying he was an idiot or complaining that he didn't kill enough people when he clearly wasn't dumb since he planned out a carnage.

Bottom line is: don't fuck with social misfits, you never know when they could be deranged and/or own guns :v

EDIT: I know most people who have a mental condition will not go out and shoot people.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm listening to slayer must carry out carnage


----------



## Valor (Sep 24, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> And then after the shooting he put the school on fire, idiot.
> 
> And then shoot himself. Double idiot.
> 
> He killed 9 pupils and one teacher, I feel sorry for their families :(


Wow, bang up job there. Here is a person who had suffering for so many years and yet nobody seemed to help him, and then you go and call him an idiot because you think he's a meany face.



Kai said:


> Only 9? This is a man who "Hates Humanity" And plans this for 6 years,
> 
> and he only killed 9? Triple idiot.





Bakuphoon said:


> 10, 9 pupils and one teacher. Plus himself, which makes it 11.
> 
> Also quote on what the letter said: "I hate the human race, I hate mankind, I hate the whole    world and I want to kill as many people as possible."
> 
> Quadruple idiot.


You do not understand what happens in the shooter's mind. They don't do it for fame, they don't do it because of angst. It's nothing as simple as that. Don't you _goddamn_ condescend a person for these actions. Nobody understands their actions and it's fucking pathetic to assume something as petty as angst, rage, or some other stupid teenage problem.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 24, 2008)

pretty sure angst and hatred were an issue as THE SHOOTER POSTED ON THE INTERNET how much he hated the world and the human race


----------



## Nope (Sep 24, 2008)

> "I was with him the night before it happened and we were talking about the exam. He seemed normal and there was no sign."


How the heck were they supposed to help him if they didn't know he needed help and was acting like normal??


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 25, 2008)

A little before before the shooting he had been _questioned_ over threatening and disturbing YouTube videos that he'd made. I... don't believe that's normal.



Kai said:


> Only 9? This is a man who "Hates Humanity" And plans this for 6 years,
> 
> and he only killed 9? Triple idiot.


'Only' nine people? The fact that he killed ANYBODY AT ALL is awful. Those people didn't deserve to die and it was certainly not their time to. That's a disgusting thing to say.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 25, 2008)

hence why finnish authorities are now being wtfed at


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 25, 2008)

Valor said:


> Wow, bang up job there. Here is a person who had suffering for so many years and yet nobody seemed to help him, and then you go and call him an idiot because you think he's a meany face.
> 
> You do not understand what happens in the shooter's mind. They don't do it for fame, they don't do it because of angst. It's nothing as simple as that. Don't you _goddamn_ condescend a person for these actions. Nobody understands their actions and it's fucking pathetic to assume something as petty as angst, rage, or some other stupid teenage problem.


This is nothing close to an excuse. The guy murdered 10 people in cold-blood. Nothing in the world excuses that. Like Altmer said, "i'm pretty sure lots of people have mental stability conditions and not all of them end up shooting people"; no matter how much crap he had to put up with in his life, it doesn't justify slaughtering innocent classmates because he claimed to "hate humanity".


----------



## Eevee (Sep 25, 2008)

How bad does your aim have to be to shoot up an entire exam and only hit ten people.  :(


----------



## Altmer (Sep 25, 2008)

pretty much nothing is an excuse for murder



> How bad does your aim have to be to shoot up an entire exam and only hit ten people. :(


depends on a) the amount of rounds you have and b) if people see you and run around like fucknuts impossible to hit


----------



## surskitty (Sep 25, 2008)

What the hell.  Why didn't anyone notice?  It's not like he was apparently particularly subtle about it, either.


Hope the victims' families will be okay.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm somewhat thankful this wasn't in Helsinki, because a) there probably would've been more people for him to kill, and b) one of the people he could have shot happens to be my cousin.  D:


----------



## Linzys (Sep 29, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Guys, guys.
> He clearly had a condition, he wasn't just some dumbfuck.


I would not be surprised if nowadays _that_ could be considered a condition. =P 'Cause of that pharmaceutical companies are just flourishing now~!


----------

